# Men Prostate



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok. First I. Am sure this has been discussed but I could not find it with a search. So I apologize. Second although a male topic, if women have an idea, I appreciate it

so a few years ago I was diagnosed with enlarged prostate. Got a prescription and for several years was all right. 
However lately not so great. Won’t go TMI but up several tunes a night and usual symptoms. 

Doctors aren’t too encouraging right. Seems like live with it or remove it. Neither that attractive. 


So looking if anyone has any success dealing with it or ideas. 
Thanks.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have prostate cancer. 

It was detected from a PSA blood test done during an annual physical. I never had any symptoms of any prostate issues.

They did all the scans and a biopsy determined that my prostate was fully consumed by an aggressive fast-growing cancer [high Gleason score]. Within a couple of weeks I had the DaVinca robotic surgery to remove my prostate. Because the cancer was so advanced the surgeon wanted to remove as much extra tissue as he could in the effort to 'get it all'. [so he removed my nerve bundle along with the prostate].

I was cancer-free for three years. Until the cancer returned.

Then I went onto hormone therapy and I did 45 radiation treatments.

This summer my hormone therapy is finally over, so I feel like I am finally regaining control over my life [but lacking the nerve bundle you never really regain anything].

When the doctors suspect that you may have cancer, they will want to see a biopsy of the cancer. If it comes to that point, make sure to discuss with your doctors that you want to keep your nerve bundle intact.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, I have the same problem and up a lot during the night. Walking around some seems to help the flow. I had a procedure done to ream the urethra out and it did not help. Dr. wanted to do it again, I declined and haven't seen a urologist in ten years.


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

keenataz said:


> Ok. First I. Am sure this has been discussed but I could not find it with a search. So I apologize. Second although a male topic, if women have an idea, I appreciate it
> 
> so a few years ago I was diagnosed with enlarged prostate. Got a prescription and for several years was all right.
> However lately not so great. Won’t go TMI but up several tunes a night and usual symptoms.
> ...



The only advice I'll give with confidence is see more than 1 doctor, as many as it takes until you find the best one you can. It might not be a high priority like brain surgery to the medical profession, but it's probably REAL important to you. There aren't many do overs on that procedure and there are more options than most men know about so research everything the docs tell you on your own before you do anything. In the meantime look at all the info about diet related to prostate health and see where you can make improvements that may help you feel a lot better and reduce the symptoms. Even the American doctors will steer you towards an Asian/Mediterranean diet if they are worth a darn.
Good luck and don't worry. Men are blessed with far simpler plumbing than women and they endure much more than we ever could so relax, count your blessings and take your time to think things through.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

unohu said:


> The only advice I'll give with confidence is see more than 1 doctor, as many as it takes until you find the best one you can. It might not be a high priority like brain surgery to the medical profession, but it's probably REAL important to you. There aren't many do overs on that procedure and there are more options than most men know about so research everything the docs tell you on your own before you do anything. In the meantime look at all the info about diet related to prostate health and see where you can make improvements that may help you feel a lot better and reduce the symptoms. Even the American doctors will steer you towards an Asian/Mediterranean diet if they are worth a darn.
> Good luck and don't worry. Men are blessed with far simpler plumbing than women and they endure much more than we ever could so relax, count your blessings and take your time to think things through.


Thanks man. Appreciate it.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

Wild strawberry leaf tea helps


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

I will say I'm a woman and of course have no personal experience with this.

All I can say is perhaps this article may be of some use:

https://draxe.com/health/enlarged-prostate/

If you feel that you've tried everything, what have you got to lose?

Disclaimer: I am not a medical doctor, nor am I qualified to diagnose or treat any illness. My advice is not designed to replace a one-on-one relationship with a qualified health care professional and is not intended as medical advice. Do not use writings in this post to diagnose, treat, prevent, or cure any disease or condition.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Not a woman but a y Prostate removed and Radiation Treatments. No more Erections and lost control of my peeing so they put a Valve in.

big rockpile


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

What's your PSA number, OP? (But lately they are saying that PSA numbers are not a sure fire indicator.)

My cousin had a PSA number of 24 (I'd never heard of one higher than 7) about 10 years ago. They did a prostate biopsy and found some cancer. They did something called "radioactive seeds implant" which sounds counter-intuitive to me. But he is OK today: hunts, fishes, active in church, drives long distances. Not sure if it affected his "nerves" and I don't really want to know.

Link


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> What's your PSA number, OP? (But lately they are saying that PSA numbers are not a sure fire indicator.)


A high PSA number may not mean you have cancer, but it is a certain indication that you have something going on with your prostate. It just might not be cancer.

A PSA test is an easy test to get annually, if it is low then you know that you do not need to see a urologist.

The 'problem' is when people assume that a high PSA means you have cancer. Some men will have a high PSA but no cancer, but maybe some other prostate issue.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Frequent urination can be a symptom of Covid-19.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> Frequent urination can be a symptom of Covid-19.


WOW! I have had covid 19 since 2002 or Covid 02


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

All guys get an enlarged prostate, eventually.

I went to one of those corny health screenings where they ultrasound your arteries and do blood tests and advanced blood pressure tests. Nurse had trouble seeing the area below my heart. She recommended I see my doctor. My doctor did a scan of some sort and discovered that after I pee, I was retaining a quart of urine. He sent me to a urologist that explained several ways to open things up again. I went to another specialist. He did a few biopsies and found cancer. I wanted the prostate removed and he had successes in preserving the nerves. That's necessary if you want your junk to work. 
That was 15 or so years ago. PSA still low and I don't get up in the night to pee.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Things like saw palmetto and Beta Sitosterol may help. 

Regarding PSA, if it is over 4 or increases suddenly, your GP will probably jump to the conclusion you have prostate cancer and send you to a urologist. There are additional tests they should run, but may not. Chances are you will be encouraged to get a biopsy.

My PSA is 9 and don't have cancer, but I do have BPH and Prostatitis. I recommend you get an MRI first, and if they find cancer then they can target the biopsy to the areas where they see cancer. No cancer, no biopsy.

I had 1st MRI at 65 (negative for cancer), 2nd at 70 (negative), and am scheduled for next one at 75. Once you get to about 65 or 70, if you do have prostate cancer they will probably do a wait and watch unless it is determined to be fast growing,


----------



## bwnco (Dec 21, 2021)

keenataz said:


> Ok. First I. Am sure this has been discussed but I could not find it with a search. So I apologize. Second although a male topic, if women have an idea, I appreciate it
> 
> so a few years ago I was diagnosed with enlarged prostate. Got a prescription and for several years was all right.
> However lately not so great. Won’t go TMI but up several tunes a night and usual symptoms.
> ...


 So in the usa there are 2 or 3 centers that treat just prostrate cancer. Called prostrate of america or something.. one in florida and I think one in Ariz.. just heard of it cause a friend of mine, his friend went there got treated n loved it... I have heard of people treating it with DMSO.... n MSM if you want to look into that.. DMSO has been used on brain tumours by docs in Euroupe but of course fda slow as **** in usa.... ok good luck!


----------

